
Population.io – The World Population Project - tilt
http://population.io/
======
mizzao
It seems like there's a bug because "people older than you" is incrementing by
3 per second while "people younger than you" isn't.

Unless I misunderstand, how is the world generating additional instances of
people older than me? That should be strictly decreasing.

~~~
afarrell
Are you writing this comment from a moving vehicle?

~~~
chrischen
Was that a special relativity joke?

~~~
zymhan
At first I thought it was a crack about spelling or something. I like this
better.

------
trsohmers
Why is it that so many sites (everything from flight booking to comment
registration) have problems with February 29th? I'm disappointed that this
site overlooked the most important day that only comes around every 4 years :(

------
patapizza
"You are the NaN person alive on the planet."

Yes! I'm not a number!

------
hunvreus
Bottom of the page in the footer: "Add your Date of Death to your calendar".

Creepiest feature I've ever seen on a site. Interesting nonetheless.

~~~
IIAOPSW
xkcd did it.

[http://xkcd.com/1577/](http://xkcd.com/1577/)

------
ph0rque
Interesting dilemma: the country of my birth, USSR, no longer exists.

~~~
ekianjo
That shows how much design went into this project.

------
lfx
_ Do you think you belong to the young or old? You are the NaN person alive on
the planet. This means that you are older than % of the world's population and
older than 34% of all people in Lithuania. _

This sounds comical, but what does it mean?

~~~
crdoconnor
It's a lesson on Javascript's insane type system viewed through the prism of
your impending mortality.

------
Axsuul
That was actually quite depressing rather than fascinating.

------
jereme
Beautiful presentation of the data... I'd love to see the creators add
additional species... Comparing human population graphs to nearly every other
species on the planet makes for an interesting exercise - however unsurprising
the results:
[https://wikipop.org/species/humans](https://wikipop.org/species/humans)
[https://wikipop.org/species/rhinos](https://wikipop.org/species/rhinos) Etc.
Then in addition to estimations on human death dates they could add
estimations on the date each species will go extinct.

~~~
Wolfgangfengler
Thanks for a great suggestion

------
mappu
Enter your gender, birthdate, and birth country into google analytics! No
thanks.

~~~
sippeangelo
I can guarantee they've figured that out already, but I'm going down
fighting...

------
snehesht
it's funny people older than me are growing every second and I got to ask
what's the purpose of male/female option ? It's not affecting the result.

Are you collecting everyone's DoB ?

~~~
SuperKlaus
Just tried, it actually is affecting the result (try born in the US in the
1980s and toggle between the male & female).

------
Wolfgangfengler
The number of people older than you in decreasing but it is not yet as smooth
as it should be. We will fix it. Thanks for noticing. Wolfgang

------
kristopolous
So how do these future dates take future health and medicine into
consideration? I'm sure there's _some_ model that people use.

I know some futurists predict preposterous worlds of custom-built DNA-based
organ factories and tiny bioengineered machines that go around and zap cancer
cells.

I'd presume that these models use a probability quotient on such a world and
factor it in as a possibility?

~~~
manifold
There's broadly two approaches actuaries use (I can't speak for this
particular site which uses UN projections):

\- One is to look at the average level of mortality improvements in the past
at a population (or cohort) level and project those forwards. There are lots
of models that do this, for example based on some combination of age, sex,
year of birth and calendar year. You make the assumption that even though the
specific advances in the past won't be repeated, future advances will follow a
similar trend. The Lee-Carter model is an easy to understand example, although
it's not particularly cutting edge.

\- The other is to look at individual mortality factors (falling smoking
levels cause less instances of cancer, etc) and project those forwards based
on a mixture of historic advances and expert judgment. With these models you
have to take into account that the people not dying of e.g. cancer are now at
risk of dying from something else. These models are a lot harder to create
because they rely a lot more on expertise. You also don't get information
about the whole population, so you would end up using a combination of this
with the first model.

Also, the site sounds like it is using period (i.e calendar year) life
expectancy rather than cohort, so it might not be projecting ANY future
improvements. I'd need to find their actual data source to be sure.

------
rocky1138
This is cool but I can't click on Taiwan.

------
mckoss
You are older than NaN people on the planet.

------
1ris
The site ist broken for me. A click on "go" doesn't do anything. Tryed with
firefox, dwb and midori on Linux. Neither does it work on Android and Opera
with and without turbo and not with Chrome aswell.

There are no javascript errors in the console, only some css parsing errors.

------
zymhan
The animation at the top seems like it just randomly names countries, there's
no way that Kiribati or Kyrgyzstan is having a new baby more often than India
or China.

------
AbraKdabra
"Add your Date of Death to your calendar"

That's creepy.

------
jcpst
Looks like people in the US don't live past 85. Someone born in 1930 is not
older than 100% of people in the united states.

------
yyyuuu
Been watching it for 2 minutes now, and still no birth out of China or India,
the two most populated nations in this world.

------
ppsscc
Is it built on d3.js or cusotm charting tool?

------
skbohra123
That animation with population count seems fake, no Indian or Chinese born in
last 5 minutes I have been looking at it!

~~~
mizzao
Agreed, it spits out 3 people at the same time and doesn't seem to resemble a
Poisson process.

------
raymondgh
It's cool, but using the definite article "the" like this is disappointingly
misleading.

------
smaili
Are they actually keeping track of multiple requests from same
IP/Browser/etc...?

------
rrubmo
I really need to do something with my life.

------
linkydinkandyou
Well, I'm the _NaN_ person alive!

I think they have some debugging to do.

(To you non-computer programmers, that means "Not a Number")

The response I got was:

"Do you think you belong to the young or old? You are the NaN person alive on
the planet. This means that you are older than % of the world's population and
older than 80% of all people in Israel."

------
guard-of-terra
"We estimate you will live until age 66.8 years"

Do they seriously apply life expectancy at birth to people who was born 30
years ago and did not die yet? I would also say dated life expectancy at
birth, data from five years ago probably.

Kind of okayish infographic, but data should come first.

------
thrownaway2424
As a fun game, try to click around finding the country with the worst life
expectancy. Kazakstan was the worst I could come up with, but there's bound to
be some place worse.

~~~
cmarschner
I found the US to have the lowest LE of all the western world countries I
looked at. Italy was on the other end.

------
notNow
Awesome project.

May I suggest a complementary feature?

Turn the estimated date of death into a countdown timer of days one has to
live before they kick the bucket.

------
pomber
How can the "people older than you" counter be increasing?

